# Cut topknot or clip???



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I would do a clean face and cut the top knot with scissors. I sometimes use the longest comb on the clipper, but it will male it short if you’re not careful.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I'm interested to hear ideas too! I have so far not been very successful with banding, plus I don't want to make Raffi look feminine.
I tried scissoring but I stopped very quickly because it was clearly leaving lines.
A few weeks ago I did trim his topknot with clippers and the longest comb, and was able to clean up the edges with scissors. But it's already getting in his eyes again. 
The picture is right after the trim. It's a good length on the top but it needs to be shorter in front and maybe back too.
Plus I don't know how what to do to differentiate ears from head...


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Here is what I do. Cut above eyes at an angle to give a visor. And then round it off and trim the sides to a rounded shape that ends just below or at the eyes. Ears are just blended into topknot. I do trim in between clips. Every week or two I check it after blowing out the coat. Just to keep the vision line clean.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

TK's on this thread








Scissoring question from newbie UPDATE UGH I DID IT


I’m doing the quarantine groom thing like so many and I am at the point where I need to start on my big hairy guys head and crest😱 I usually have my groomer take approx half his length off for summer. She told me on his head to comb it forward and cut with my straight shears across his forehead...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Divas topknot is exactly the same at the moment, I’m growing hers but I often just get a mini scrunchie or band and pop the hair up out of her eyes, I’m too impatient  . I would opt for scissoring if you want a proper poodle topknot but If you really didn’t want to scissor the topknot you can give a doodle style trim. You basically clip the topknot a few comb lengths longer than the one you used on the body, I’d start 4 lengths longer then got down if you want shorter. You will have to scissor around the eyes but it’s not much. I’ll see if I can find a YouTube vid...


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

The easiest way to shorten it would be to use your longest comb, generally a 1” and clip the topknot in reverse. Meaning from behind the head (above the neck area) and toward the eyes. This way of clipping is with the direction of hair growth so it will prevent it from getting too short. 
You will have quite a long visor left above the eyes so just take scissors and trim it shorter. Its pretty easy, honestly. Then scissor the hair on the back of the neck so it blends into the length of the body.
In my recent grooming post (learning to groom my puppy #3), her “after” topknot length is the exact length a 1” comb in reverse would be. So you get a visual idea of how long the topknot would be if you went that route.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

I found a vid showing a clipped topknot. It’s a cockapoo but obviously poodles look cute in this. It’s 32mins in.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Thank you all!! I will be watching all your awesome video shares. So kind and helpful!!! I will try and scissor it today or tomorrow. If I remember I’ll post some pics! Also going to try and have him let me shave his face. The sound makes him anxious, which I fully understand.
Thank you again!! I’ll be scissoring that topknot ASAP !


----------



## JenniferH in Goleta (Jul 18, 2020)

SamieNorman said:


> So Norman’s topknot for some reason the past month has decided to fall straight forward into his face And his eyes. I think he’s reaching the end of his cost change so that might be the issue???
> Now, I try to scissor it out of his eyes but I’m wondering if there’s a way to clip or band it back easily? From the videos I have seen banding takes a patient dog..... and just saying “patient dog” rules that option out!!!
> 
> wondering if I should just cut it short or if there’s simple but strong clips to put in?
> ...


hair bands (goody ) rule the universe when trimming face. I scissor cut the topknot (band out). I push the bangs down, cut just above eyes, and then blend topknot with bands and back of neck.


----------

